# Purpose of Duality



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Do your Duals teach you to be better at your super-ID, or to avoid doing your ID?

Ive been wondering this question for a couple months now


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Long-term answer: To be better at super-id.
Short-term answer: To relieve you of super-id activities you would feel unable to perform on your own.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

It is basically a reflection of getting in touch with the side of yourself that you are afraid of doing because it goes up against how you work mentally. So you more or less live the fantasy of being engaged of your inferior functions without actually working on them. It is basically the side of you that is the opposite side, yet also reflective of who you are. Thus the hyper-logical Ti-ego desire for the emotional connectivity, outward intensity and the ability to live in the feeling consensus through the Fe-ego types and visa versa.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Your dual doesn't poke at your Super-ego, fulfills your Super-id and doesn't value your Id.

So essentially, you communicate with one another in a way that won't become a source of friction or irritation at close psychological distances (meaning: intimate and non-superficial communication).


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Necrophilous said:


> It is basically a reflection of getting in touch with the side of yourself that you are afraid of doing because it goes up against how you work mentally. So you more or less live the fantasy of being engaged of your inferior functions without actually working on them. It is basically the side of you that is the opposite side, yet also reflective of who you are. Thus the hyper-logical Ti-ego desire for the emotional connectivity, outward intensity and the ability to live in the feeling consensus through the Fe-ego types and visa versa.


So if I understand you correctly, duals buffer you from doing your inferior functions by providing your Super- ID and preventing you from falling prey your Super-Ego. I guess then it has little effect on your ID.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Do your Duals teach you to be better at your super-ID, or to avoid doing your ID?
> 
> Ive been wondering this question for a couple months now


They do some of it for you, which increases your "personal effectiveness" and boosts your vital and mental energies. At the same time you learn from them, by watching them, or doing along, or getting tips and advice from them. My answer is that it's both.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Do your Duals teach you to be better at your super-ID, or to avoid doing your ID?


Purpose of duality is friendship. Friends help in what they are strong and inspire you to live as you like.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

I met my dual. he's male though...:sad:
It's weird we just click, and he's great at everything I wish I was good at. I don't know if he feels the same for me. SLE's woman... look out, cuz I'm coming for ya:wink:


----------



## YoloAdam (Jan 5, 2014)

hi

I met my duals last night and it was an hell of an spiritual experience and it was not only for healing purposes but also very deep connective and meaningful connection with small expressions of interruptions 

it was also very thermonologicly matching and at good pace and im of course talking about the sexual intercourse


----------

